# Bump on Piranha's chin



## usmctowgnr (Nov 5, 2004)

Is it just mine, or is it common for Piranha's to develop a bump on thier chin. I assume it is from hiting the glass. It seems that of all the Piranha's i have owned it only happens to my Serrasalmus rhombeus I have owned and now my Spilo has got it. Whats up?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, often it's caused by rubbing their face on the tank walls, especially with more agressive specimen. Sometimes it's scar tissue due to previous fights (especially with shoaling species, where a bite in the face isn't always avoidable.
Also, with freshly imported wild-caught fish it can also mean a parasite or disease, or due to the effects of being hooked by a fisherman.

*_Moved to Parasites, Diseases and Injuries_*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chin bumps are cause by many several things. Tank space, being chased by other Ps causing them to continuously hitting the glass, attraction to something outside of the tank, or they just a habbit of rubbing it against the glass just like one of my RB. Having decors for your P's to hide in would help them from more bigger and aggressive Ps from trying to chase them down and running into the glass. There is a method in shaving a bad annoying looking bump which should only be done by someone with past experience. Salt treatment can also help in decreasing the injury with due time, but with the help with the other factors mentioned above eliminated


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

a nice current and maybe some fast dithers will help him from ramming the glass, thus letting the bump heal


----------

